
How Elon Musk Plans on Reinventing the World (and Mars) - ohjeez
http://www.gq.com/story/elon-musk-mars-spacex-tesla-interview?mbid=social_facebook
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10728575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10728575)

